# Tucson Knitters?



## JudithL (Apr 11, 2013)

Does anyone know of a group of knitters in the Tucson or Marana area of Arizona? It would be nice to have a group of knitters who get together to knit and help each other out with instructions, as well as helping those just learning to knit.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

if you look at all the little links above this post, you will see 'Home' 'Knitting Newsletter' 'Search' and 'User List' I found this under Tucson, Arizona in the second search box. You will find more if you put Arizona in that search box, some people just put their state and not their town too.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_list.jsp?location=Tucson%2C+Arizona


----------



## JudithL (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Plus, if u go to raveled.com and go to groups you probably will find Tucson groups. I have a Ron of friends in Tucson and they all knit. Unfortunately most aren't there this second, they are on a cruise!
When they return I can ask them where they meet. Won't be back till the middle of may! But check out revelry.com too


----------



## Kapplique (Jan 26, 2013)

I am in a knitting group that meets at a library on the Far East side. But Tucson Yarn is at Ina and Oracle, check with them.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

I would love to find one also but i live far on the South side near Ajo and Irvington!Some times it seems like eons away from everything ! But i would love to get together with a few ladies!

Susie


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Kapplique said:


> I am in a knitting group that meets at a library on the Far East side. But Tucson Yarn is at Ina and Oracle, check with them.


Theres a yarn shop at Ina and Oracle?? I didnt know that ! I wish there was something on the south side!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

There may be


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Theres a yarn shop at Ina and Oracle?? I didnt know that ! I wish there was something on the south side!


I believe it's Oracle & Orange Grove 520.229.9276

www.tucsonyarn.com (I think)


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Theres a yarn shop at Ina and Oracle?? I didnt know that ! I wish there was something on the south side!


I believe it's Oracle & Orange Grove 520.229.9276

www.tucsonyarn.com (I think)


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

JudithL said:


> Thank you!





hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Theres a yarn shop at Ina and Oracle?? I didnt know that ! I wish there was something on the south side!


I believe it's Oracle & Orange Grove 520.229.9276

www.tucsonyarn.com (I think)


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

gawatoc said:


> I believe it's Oracle & Orange Grove 520.229.9276
> 
> www.tucsonyarn.com (I think)


Oops, sorry for the repeats.


----------



## JudithL (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you all for the information on Tucson Yarn Stores and groups. And thank you for welcoming me to this forum. I have happened onto an amazing group of knitters with big hearts on this forum. I think I've solved my sock heel turning problem with online videos.


----------



## Kapplique (Jan 26, 2013)

It's Tucson Yarn and is on the south east corner of Oracle and Orangegrove near Baggins.


----------



## Kapplique (Jan 26, 2013)

I go to the library at Bear canyon and Tanque Verde every Tuesday from 1-3. Anyone can come and knit or crochet whatever they like. Usually there are at least 20 ladies or more and of all ages and experience. Nice group if you want to drive that far.


----------



## wshumate (Feb 10, 2013)

For a fun group and not expensive, Michaels has sessions twice a month. They just had one on the 12th so I think the next is the 26th. It's Fri eve 6-8. Lynn and Rose are in charge of the group (one or the other and I think it's Lynn used to work at Purls so she could give you lots of info). One helps with crochet and the other helps with knitting, it is only $5.00. Also, Bear Canyon library has a group that meets on Tuesdays. No charge. I have never been to this group but I understand the group is good at jumping in to help someone with a problem. Are you in Tucson or Marana? I'm pretty sure Michaels, on Oracle? also has classes.
WS


----------



## JudithL (Apr 11, 2013)

Last night I finished my first ever sock. It's a little rough, but I had no trouble turning the heel. That was my practice sock, and I have started another that will be the real deal. Thanks you to all who offered help and tips. VeryPink.com has the best instructional videos I've ever seen and they were so easy to follow. Staci is the best knitting teacher I've ever found.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I so agree with you! Staci is great


----------

